# Estação IPMA - Arganil



## Manmarlopes (5 Ago 2020 às 13:36)

Estação oficial do IPMA, aqui bem perto no aeródromo de Coja, fiquei curioso e fui espreitar
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## tacapica (7 Ago 2020 às 17:12)

Boa tarde

Só uma pequena correcção: a estação está no site do IPMA, mas é tutelada pela CIM Região de Coimbra.

P.S. Boas fotos!!!


----------

